# [REQ] buttons and banners?



## Corry (Apr 23, 2005)

Not sure if I should post this in here or OT, but oh well...

I was wondering if anyone could make a quick tutorial on how to make buttons and banners.  Like a photo forum button that can be used on another website to advertise.  I haven't the first clue how to do it.


----------



## Chase (Apr 23, 2005)

We are definitely in need of buttons and banners to help us promote this site!

If you are interested in creating them, please do and post them here...also, if you can help others create them, please do! 

Thanks all!


----------



## MDowdey (Apr 23, 2005)

chase what sizes are you interested in?


md


----------



## Meysha (Apr 23, 2005)

I reckon a bunch of different sizes would be cool. Like Spread firefox little buttons and also a slightly larger one like the Freestyle one at the top of the page. I'll get onto making one right now! also i'll try and do up a little tute for here.


----------



## Chase (Apr 23, 2005)

Buttons around 90x30 or maybe a little bigger.

Standard banners around the 468x60 size


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2005)

I'd LOOOOOOVE to know how to do this so I can make some on my own!!!


----------



## pursuer (Apr 23, 2005)

Here is my first attempt, I have never done one of these before so bare with me.







I made this before I saw the dimensions, this is just an idea, maybe something could be done with some of the past challenge winners or peoples favorites. I will see what else I can come up with, Im not really sure what you guys are looking for.


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2005)

THAT'S AWESOME!!!! (besides the dimensions  ) Now teach me how to do it!


----------



## Meysha (Apr 23, 2005)

Yours is great pursuer. I dunno how to do that tricky chaning picture bit though.

This is how I create a simply square shaped banner or button in Photoshop. There's heaps of different shapes and styles but this is what I do.

It's basically just a little picture with text on it.
~~Go File -> New and then select the dimensions you want.

~~Then on your first layer you put the background you want. Like in the one above you'll have your black and camera on one layer (or two if you wanna be tricky)

~~Then you select the text tool and drag a box with it, where you want the text. Then type what you want. Then you can move the text around. You can also change the colour and font and shape by using the controls at the top of your screen. (The text always creates a layer of its own automatically)

~~Then with your text layer selected you can change the blending modes or opacity to get different effects.

*****Once your button/banner is finished you can make it look pretty by selecting the background layer and then clicking on the Fx button (just below the list of layers) and click on Drop shadow. Play arround with the settings a little to get something you like.
*****Then click on the Fx button again but this time click on Emboss. A window will pop up again. make sure inner emboss is selected and then play with the settings again.

I hope that all made sense.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 23, 2005)

I made a banner up - but I used someones picture of a flower and I don't think I should post it until I find out from the author if it's alright.


----------



## pursuer (Apr 23, 2005)

there are really alot of steps involved, but it is all done in photoshop and image ready.

Just make a layer in PS for every frame of the animation then thansfer the document to imageready, open the animation window and choose make frames from layers from the dropdown, then save optimized as a GIF.

I would like to make something like this with other peoples photos, If anyone would be willing to let me use some of there posted pics please PM me.


----------



## pursuer (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok, it's raining out, i'm bored, heres another one.






and another





im out of control


----------



## Meysha (Apr 23, 2005)

Ok here's my attempt at a very simple banner. Photo courtesy of Pursuer. (thanks!)





500x112


----------



## pursuer (Apr 23, 2005)

:thumbup: I like it


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 23, 2005)

We need to come up with a short phrase, or "slogan" if you will, that describes what we offer here, for the prospective member.

Here's a quick attempt.  This is the same size as the Freestyle banner.  






There's no tutorial for making one really.  In photoshop, make a new document that is 480x60 pixels, 72ppi, and go for it.  There's no rules, but I would say that a simple design, with 1, maybe 2 fonts, works best.  Try and keep colors to 1 or 2, possibly 3, and obviously complimentary colors, or something that contrasts nicely.  I wouldn't go with red and purple for instance.

When saving, save for web, and save it as a gif.  Image ready should give you an optimized setting.  My file size is around 3.25k.


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 23, 2005)

Oh, and a web link button is typically 88x31, 72ppi.


----------



## Corry (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone!  I shall give it a try when I get a chance.   

You guys have posted some good ones!  Matt, I LOVE yours!


----------



## pursuer (Apr 23, 2005)

Matt that is awsome, very professional looking. :hail:


----------



## Chase (Apr 23, 2005)

Wow, awesome work by everyone so far. I'd be happy to use any/all of these!


----------



## Digital Matt (Apr 23, 2005)

Thanks Corry and pursuer.  Feel free to use mine Chase, if you want.  Here's a matching web link button.


----------



## Chase (Apr 23, 2005)

What I will probably end up doing is creating a page with a list of different banners from people to choose from if they want to link to us, so the more the merrier!

I will definitely be including yours, Matt.


----------



## pursuer (Apr 24, 2005)

One more then I will make some buttons,


----------



## Corry (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok Matt, I'm using your banner as my sig in my sweeps forum.


----------



## Meysha (Apr 25, 2005)

ARGH! Having serious problems with PS and ImageReady at the moment. I've finally made a groovy (yet crap) animated thing, but how do I save it?
I'm in ImageReady and the only options I have are to save it as a JPG (no animation) or as HTML (dunno if this'll include the animation). I thought I'd be trying to save it as a GIF.... wouldn't I?


----------



## pursuer (Apr 25, 2005)

Yes it has to be a gif, goto file then "save optimized as" then choose gif, hope that helps.


----------



## Meysha (May 20, 2005)

Matt, I hope this is alright... but I really liked the look of your banner and button so I sort of copied the look and made one myself. (This is my first animation ever!! yay!) Anyway, if anyone wants the PSD file to make it better or play with let me know and I'll email it to you.


----------



## Meysha (May 21, 2005)

Again, using your colour scheme matt, but i really like it.
Here's a button I made using a tutorial I found on the net for the shiny orb. It is the first 'orb' I've made so I could probably do it better next time.


----------

